# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Những khách sạn có view đẹp nhất thế giới

## hangnt

*Từ sân thượng của những toàn nhà cao tầng này, bạn có thể ngắm nhìn bao quát thành phố dưới ánh đèn lung linh trong khi đang thưởng thức âm nhạc, hay ngâm mình trong bể bơi.

1. Khách sạn Jumeirah Beach, Dubai*


Jumeirah Beach là một khách sạn sang trọng nằm bên bãi biển. Từ tầng thượng của nhà hàng Marina, du khách có thể được chiêm ngưỡng khung cảnh tuyệt đẹp của Vịnh Ba Tư.

*2. Khách sạn lebua at State Tower, Bangkok*


lebua at State Tower là tòa nhà lớn thứ hai tại thủ đô Bangkok của đất nước Thái Lan. Đứng trên ban công của quán bar (cũng chính là sân thượng) thuộc nhà hàng 63 tầng Sirocco, quý vị sẽ có cảm giác như mình đang lơ lửng giữa lòng thành phố.

*3. Khách sạn Hotel de Rome, Berlin*


Tọa lạc trên Quảng trường Bebel, tòa nhà cổ này được xây dựng vào năm 1889. Đứng trên sân thượng của tòa nhà, các bạn sẽ được nhìn ngắm toàn bộ trung tâm thủ đô, từ nhà thờ lớn cho đến tháp truyền hình.

*4. Khách sạn Bairro Alto Hotet, Lisbon*


Bairro Alto là một khách sạn nhỏ hiện đạị nhưng lại mang một nét đẹp truyền thống tinh tế. Từ sân thượng trên tầng 6, quý khách vừa được phục vụ salad và sandwich, vừa được ngắm phong cảnh thành phố.

*5. Khách sạn Ritz-Carlton Hotel, Moscow*


Tọa lạc ngay trên Quảng trường Đỏ, tòa nhà 11 tầng này có view khá đẹp. Vào buổi tối, quý khách có thể vừa ngắm cảnh, vừa được nghe DJ phục vụ âm nhạc.

*6. Khách sạn NH Parque, Havana*


NH Parque nằm ở trung tâm thành phố Hanana, gần nhà thờ lớn và tòa nhà Capitol. Tầng thượng của khách sạn cung cấp cho chúng ta một cái nhìn toàn cảnh của công viên trung tâm thành phố và khu dạo chơi Paseo de Prado.

*7. Khách sạn Gansevoort, New York*


Gansevoort là một trong những khách sạn sang trong tại khu vực Meatpacking nổi tiếng của thành phố NewYork. Plunge Bar – một trong những quán bar có tiếng nhất thành phố tọa lạc ngay trên tầng áp mái của khách sạn. Từ đây, chúng ta có thể thưởng ngoạn không gian trong lành của dòng sông Hudson.

*8. Khách sạn Grand Hotel Centrat, Barcelona*


Grand Hotel Centrat nằm ngay giữa lòng thành phố Barcelona với tổng diện tích sân thượng khoảng 350 m2. Du khách có thể vừa tận hưởng cảm giác thư thái khi ngâm mình trong bể bơi, vừa ngắm cảnh.



_VŨ VŨ
Theo Bưu Điện Việt Nam_

----------


## hangnt

*9. Khách sạn U Prince, Prague*


Nằm đối diện với tòa nhà quốc hội, U Prince có một nhà hàng sang trọng trên tầng áp mái, nơi mà du khách có thể thao hồ ngắm nhìn những mái ngói cổ xưa của thành phố lịch sử Praha.

*10. Khách sạn Terrass, Paris*


Khách sạn Terrass nằm ở quận Montmartre và được đặt tên theo khu vực tầng mái tuyệt đẹp của nó. Đứng trên sân thượng của tầng thứ 7, các bạn có thể nhìn ra tháp Eiffel và dòng sông Seine thơ mộng.

*11. Khách sạn St. George Roma, Rome*


Khách sạn này nằm ở trung tâm của thủ đô nước Ý, gần quảng trường Navona. Tầng áp mái của tòa nhà được xây dựng từ thế kỷ 15 này là một địa điểm lý tưởng để chiêm ngưỡng đường chân trời của thành phố.

*12. Khách sạn Trafalgar, London*


Đứng trên sân thượng của Vista Bar, du khách có thể hòa mình vào không khí nhộn nhịp của Quảng trường Trafalgar.

*13. Khách sạn Fresh, Athens*


Tầng 9 của khách sạn Fresh là một địa điểm tuyệt vời để nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn, và ngắm phong cảnh. Ở đây, có một bể bơi mở cửa đến 2h sáng vào mùa hè, rất tiện lợi cho khách du lịch vừa ngâm mình vừa ngắm Viện bảo tàng Acropolis.

*14. Khu nghỉ dưỡng Palms Casino, Las Vegas*


Đứng trên tầng cao nhất của khách sạn casino này, bạn có thể "thâu tóm" toàn bộ khung cảnh sôi động của thành phố đêm Las Vegas. Ngoài ra, nơi đây còn có một sân thượng ngoài trời dành cho hoạt động khiêu vũ vô cùng lãng mạn.

*15. Khách sạn Marmara Pera, Istanbul*


Trong khi ngâm mình ở bể bơi trên tầng 11, du khách có thể thoải mái ngắm nhìn những tòa tháp cao chọc trời và bờ biển lấp lánh của thành phố.

----------


## Mituot

Hjc nhìn ảnh đã thấy mê rồi
Không biết có được đến những chỗ này k nữa  :cuoi1:

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Nhìn đẹp ghê
Không khí ở đây cũng rất tuyệt nữa

----------


## luonloconcacanh

Đẹp không chê vào đâu được .Khách sạn Marmara Pera, Istanbul kìa có gì nhảy ùm xuống 1 cái mát mẻ  :cuoi1:

----------


## leminhminh6869

Đính kèm 348

 GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 |  AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ: 0466637567 // 0423240240


- TƯ VẤN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, XIN GỌI: 0422400222 

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT TỪ 650$ KHỨ HỒI - XIN GỌI: 0466637567

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN, LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN - XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ XIN GỌI: 0422400222

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

----------

